# Writing > General Writing >  Carta de Beethoven a la Amada Inmortal - "Inmortal Beloved"

## DiegodeBrito

Hola!

leyendo sobre Beethoven encontré esto, es una carta para una persona desconocida... que ahora es la "amada inmortal", la leí y me dió un suspiro, es definitivamente una de esas cartas en la pluma de cualquier escritor cuando quiere escribir a su dama.

Para los que puedan traducir las 6 paginas que faltan de la carta, estaremos todos agradecidos = D


Hi!

I have found this reading something about Beethoven, is his letter to an unknown person... now called "the Inmortal Beloved", I just read it and make me sigh, is definitely one of the letters in the feather of any writter when wants to write to your lady.

Well, here is just the version in spanish that I have found, I translate 4 pages down this spanish part...




Página 1

6 de Julio
En la mañana-
Mi ángel, mi todo
mi mismo yo — solo unas pocas
palabras hoy, y en efecto con lápiz
(con el tuyo)
recién mañana se va a decidir definitivamente sobre mis alojamientos,
qué inútil desperdicio
de tiempo — por qué
este profundo dolor, cuando
habla la necesidad —
Puede nuestro amor existir, sino
a través del sacrificio —
de no pedir todo del otro,
Puedes cambiar el hecho, de que tú
no seas completamente mía, yo no
completamente tuyo — Oh Dios,

Página 2

mira en la hermosa naturaleza
y consuela tu ánimo
acerca de lo que debe ser — el amor
lo pide todo y completamente y con razón,
así es para mí contigo, para ti
conmigo — solo que olvidas
tan fácilmente, que yo debo vivir para mi y
para ti, si estuviéramos
completamente unidos, tú
sentirías este dolor
tan poco como yo —

mi viaje fue aterrador.
Llegué aquí recién a las 4
de ayer a la mañana.
Como faltaban caballos,
el cochero eligió otra
ruta, pero qué

Página 3

horrible camino, en la penúltima
posta me advirtieron
acerca de viajar de noche,
tratando de asustarme de un bosque,
pero esto sólo
me pareció un desafío — y yo estuve
equivocado, el carruaje tenia
que romperse
en tal terrible ruta,
una ruta de lodo sin fondo
(tachado: y el) sin 2 postil-
lones como tenía, hubiera quedado
atascado en el camino.
Apropósito — Esterhazy, en la
ruta de costumbre,
tuvo el mismo destino
con 8 caballos, que yo con
cuatro. — de todos modos tuve
alguna satisfacción,

Página 4

como siempre, cuando supero
con fortuna algo – ahora rápidamente
al interior desde el exterior
probablemente nos veremos pronto,
hoy todavía no puedo
transmitirte los pensamientos
que tuve durante estos
pocos días acerca de mi
vida — si estuvieran
nuestros corazones siempre juntos y
unidos, yo por supuesto, no tendría nada que decir.
Mi corazón esta lleno de tanto
para decirte – Ay — Hay
todavía momentos cuando encuentro
que la palabra no es nada
en absoluto — alégrate —
permanece mi fiel y único
tesoro, mi todo, como yo para ti
el resto los dioses deben
enviarlo, lo que deba
ser para nosotros — tu fiel
ludwig —

Página 5

Lunes a la tarde, el 6 de Julio -
Estás sufriendo, mi queridísima
criatura — recién ahora me doy cuenta
que las cartas deben ser despachadas
muy temprano en la mañana.
Lunes — Jueves —
los únicos días en los cuales
el correo va de aquí
hasta K — estás sufriendo – Ay, dónde sea
que estoy, tú estás conmigo,
contigo y conmigo voy a arreglar
para que pueda vivir yo contigo,
¡¡¡¡qué vida!!!! ¡¡¡¡Así!!!!
sin ti — Perseguido por
La amabilidad de la gente aquí
y allí, que ni quiero
merecer ni merezco — la humildad
del hombre hacia
el hombre — me lastima
y cuando me veo a mi mismo

Página 6

en el marco
del universo,
qué soy yo y qué es
Él — a Quién uno
llama el Más Grande —
y aun así — aquí está
otra vez la chispa divina
en el hombre —
lloro cuando pienso
que probablemente
no recibas las primeras
noticias de mí hasta
el sábado — por mucho que tú
me ames — yo te amo
hasta más profundamente pero —
nunca te escondas de

Página 7

mí — Buenas noches — como
estoy tomando los baños debo irme a
dormir (tachado: o ir con)
(tachado: ir a)
Ay, DIOS, ¡tan cerca! ¡tan lejos! no es
acaso nuestro amor un verdadero
edificio celestial —
pero también firme, como
el firmamento —

Buenos días el 7 de Julio -
mientras estoy aún en la cama mis pensamientos
se lanzan a sí mismos hacia ti, mi
amada inmortal,
de a ratos alegres y
entonces otra vez tristes.
Esperar del destino
si este nos otorgará una resolución favorable —
Puedo vivir ya sea
totalmente contigo o de ningún modo

Página 8

Si he resuelto
vagar sin rumbo
en la lejanía, hasta que
pueda volar a tus brazos
y pueda llamarme
enteramente en casa contigo,
y pueda enviar mi alma
abrazada por ti
al reino del espíritu
— si, infortunadamente así debe ser — tú
te dominarás aun más
al conocer mi fidelidad
a ti, nunca puede otra
poseer mi corazón,
nunca — nunca – OH DIOS, por qué
tener que separarse,
de lo que se ama tanto, y así mi
vida en V (Viena) como es ahora es una
vida miserable — Tu
amor me hace el hombre mas feliz
y el mas infeliz
al mismo tiempo — a mi edad debería
tener cierta estable
regularidad en mi vida — ¿puede

Página 9

eso existir en nuestra
relación? — Ángel, ahora mismo
me entero de que el correo
va todos los días
y por lo tanto
debo sellar, de modo que tu
recibirás la C (carta) inmediatamente —
permanece calma, solo a través
de la tranquila contemplación de nuestra
existencia podremos
alcanzar nuestro objetivo
de vivir juntos —
sé paciente — ámame —
hoy — ayer —
Qué doloroso anhelo de ti —
de ti — de ti —
tú — tú, mi

Página 10

amor — mi
todo — adiós —
oh, continúa
amándome — nunca
juzgues mal al más fiel
corazón de tu
amado

L

siempre tuyo
siempre mía
siempre nuestro







And in English (translated by me, 4 pages just)



Page 1


In the morning-
My angel, my all
my Self - only a few
words today, and in fact with pen
(with yours)
just tomorrow will be decided definitely about my acommodation,
that useless waste
of time -- why
this deep pain, when
the need speaks--
Our love can exist, just
by sacrifice --
not to ask all of the other,
you can change the fact, that you
wouldnt be completely mine, me 
not completely yours -- Oh God,


Page 2


look in the beauty nature
and consoles your mood
on what should be -- love
ask for everything and completely and with reason,
that is my way for you, from you
to me -- just that you forgot
so easy, that I have to live for me and
for you, if we were
completely united, you ll
feel this pain
just a bit like me --

mi travel was terrifying.
I got here now at 4
from yesterday at morning.
As missing horses,
the driver choose another
path, but what


Page 3


a horrible way, in the penultimate
post they adviced me
about travel in the night,
trying to scarry me from a forest,
but this only
make me feel a challenge -- and I was
wrong, the charriot must
to break
in a terrible path,
a path of bottomless mud
(strikethrough: and he) without 2 postil-
lon that I have, I will be 
traped in the way,
at purpose -- Esterhazy, in the
daily path,
have the same destiny
with 8 horses, that I with 
four. -- anyways I have
some satisfaction,


Page 4	


like always, when I surpass 
something with fortune -- now quickly
to inside from outside
probably we will see us soon,
today I cannot yet
pass my thoughts to you
that I have durying this
few days about my
life -- If our
hearts will be always together and
united, I off course, have sothing to say.
My heart is full of so many
to tell you -- Ay -- there 
still being so many moments when I found
that the word is nothing 
wnought -- be happy --
I remain faithful and unique 
treasure, my all, like me for you
and the rest of the gods must
send it, what must
be for us -- your faithfull
ludwig -- 





Well.... Now you must translate the other 6 pages =D


 :Thumbs Up: 

 :Crash:

----------

